# Anyone have any experience with Pea/dwarf puffers in community tanks?



## Andrew M. (Aug 28, 2012)

There is some mixed info on whether they can be kept in communities or not. Some say they are aggressive and others say they are docile. Anyone here kept them before with other fish or invertebrates? (for a puffer that might be asking for too much)
Anyone know where you can get one here?


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

IME, bad idea to put pea puffers in the community tank.. I tried it in edge 12G tank.. I had to pull out otos 2 days after i put them in. neon tetras only stayed in ther for 3 days then their fins were torn by puffers. 5 cherry shrimps did not even last for few hours..

A species only tank is recommended on these guys.. Maybe it would be ok in the large tank( I'm not gonna try on my 90G lol).
IPU Burnaby had them not long ago and aquarium west carries them often..


----------



## Steve (Mar 27, 2013)

You can keep them with larger faster fish in bigger tanks like Boesemani rainbow fish in a 55g+ tank. If you do want to try it out, I'd aim for fish that get to be 3"+ that do not really have much finnage.


----------



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

i had 3 together in a 10 gallon planted tank, 2 of them were pretty easy going, but the 3rd was a monster, killed the other two and ended up dying from his battle wounds, but i've seen other people keep them in a community tank, heavily planted with amano shrimp, but you hve to be careful and keep an eye on them.


----------



## Andrew M. (Aug 28, 2012)

I should also mention that I'm planning to put maybe 1 or 2 in a 25 gallon planted. This tank includes 6 fully grown amano shrimps, 1 3 inch bamboo/wood shrimp, and 2 CPO crayfish. I have a feeling that the addition of a pea puffer could either be a grand miracle or an apocalypse in a glass box.


----------



## jona31 (Jun 28, 2013)

My experiences with these guys were horrible. I made a vow to myself that I would never keep puffer fish again. On another note they're adorably clever :bigsmile:


----------



## Steve (Mar 27, 2013)

I personally wouldn't risk keeping them with shrimp


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Andrew M. said:


> I have a feeling that the addition of a pea puffer could either be a grand miracle or an apocalypse in a glass box.


I predict apocalypse.


----------



## Andrew M. (Aug 28, 2012)

Well, I do have a 5 gallon that is set up and planted. If I do go and buy one and things don't work out, I guess I could have a lone puffer in my 5 gallon?


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

a puffer in 5 gallon should be fine


----------



## jona31 (Jun 28, 2013)

I have heard that one puffer needs at least 10 gals to its self


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

I keep 4 in a 15g. Until recently there were 5. I have had 7 in there long term.


----------



## greenfin (Nov 4, 2013)

Have one in my 90g planted. He/She been in 4 months and there is some chasing now and then. Mostly takes a run at the oto's. Other fish give puffer wide berth but angelfish aren't intimidated. No nipped fins. Puffer isn't seen too often, hides in the plants a lot. Best of all, snails under control!


----------



## UnderseaGal (Mar 4, 2014)

I did a *lot* of reading before getting my puffers and came to the conclusion that they should be on their own (though others sharing their experience here seem to both support and contradict this).

I had one puffer that was very aggressive towards the two others. I think it probably somewhat depends on the individuals you end up with.


----------



## Andrew M. (Aug 28, 2012)

I came to the conclusion that I would not buy a puffer. I rescaped my 5 gallon with glosso instead. Maybe in the future, I can set up a species tank for them.


----------



## little_lady (Sep 4, 2014)

I wouldn't put them with anything. From my experience, they are best kept in a small size specimen tank where you can keep one alone.


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

I had some In community tank. The little punks nipped a few of the neons find. Cute very interesting little fish. Tons of personality


----------

